# Neofinetia questions



## Marco (Jul 23, 2015)

Does anyone know what the difference between a seikai and hime seikai is? Based on the photos I've seen they pretty much look the same to me.

Neofinetia variegation :

Tiger - to me the tiger stripping seems to be more of a sunbleaching process. Does anyone have any thoughts? Outside of exposure to bright light is there a certain fertilizer mix or certain type of culture that helps in producing the tiger stripping. 

Shima - same question as above for shima stripping less sunbleaching comment 

What is the tsuke of the plant?

Has anyone ever bloomed a contorted leaf neo? I would be pleasantly amazed if I can see a photo!


----------



## naoki (Jul 23, 2015)

From what I know (not much), hime-seikai is the seedling of seikai.

I hear that tiger (torafu) is fun because your culture could influence the outcome.

Some of the stripes also changes over time.

The stability of features is different among varieties. I think there are some types whose feature (gei) with regard to stripes/tiger changes over time (henka-mono, "changeling"). Nishidemiyako, koku-botan/kin-botan, kenkokuden etc. are the well known ones. They look fun to grow over a long time. In the US, flower variants (hana-mono) seem to be popular ones, but those changing types appear to be more popular in Japan.

Tsuke is at the base of each leaf. You can see the line which looks like "(". That is the place where leaf could drop. Some of them are concave up (moon shape, common) and others are concave down (mountain). Then there are ones with a straight line, and wavy ones, and some of them don't have tsuke (tsuke-nashi).


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 23, 2015)

That about covers it. Thanks Naoki, I know your Japanese kicks the crap out of mine 

Comments:

Hime Seikai - yes, a seedling of Seikai. You'll notice the plant is a bit smaller and the flower a bit different as well. The funny thing is that _hime_ can mean a number of things including "princess" and "prostitute"! I have a Seikai seedling who's other parent is unknown, so it should be cool to see what kind of flower it has.

Tiger leave types - not sure how they get that look, but the pattern is fairly stable, sort of. Generally the more light you give them, the more variegation you get. Almost all of mine have reverted to near pure green - a sign that my plants are too shaded. That happens to the golden leaf varieties too - they turn green in the shade.

The changeable types are indeed fun. I have two Nishidemiyako, a plant that has produced some beautiful forms including the famous Manazuru and the tiny, slow growing Tamanishiki.

The pine leaf and contorted forms are generally notoriously lean on flowering. I have one pine needle type (name is escaping me) that flowers from the apex of the growth rather than from the leaf axis - odd indeed.


----------



## Marco (Jul 24, 2015)

Awesome info. For what its worth I only know how to order sashimi I like.I did pick up yojimbo, seven samurai and hidden fortress yesterday maybe ill pick up a few words from watching them.

I have a few more neo questions. oke:

Which striped varieties are typically more consistent/stable over time (i.e not the changeable types like nishidemiyako)?

Are there any variegated neos that have non-white flowers?


----------



## naoki (Jul 25, 2015)

I don't know about the stable stripes. Maybe fukurin-type (stripes around the margin of leaves) like fukiden?

I have seen photos of Shutennou-shima, Shoujyou-no-shima, Hisui-fukurin, Takachiho.


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Jul 25, 2015)

There are several stripped or variegated Neos that remain unchanged nor do they morph into another variety, at least these plants haven't changed in my care:



image by Matt Woelfsen, on Flickr



GOJO-FUKURIN 御城覆輪 by Matt Woelfsen, on Flickr



Tenkei-Fukurin 天恵覆輪 by Matt Woelfsen, on Flickr

These are only three examples of stripped plants that don't change their stripes. Actually they sometimes change, for example, under brighter light, the greens get darker. Or the yellow color becomes cream colored to white.

These are only three examples of many variegated Neos.


----------



## Marco (Sep 2, 2015)

Matt - Thanks. Those are awesome variegated forms. I love the consistency of the tenkei. Variegated neos definitely jostle for second position with colored flower forms on my list. I've picked up a few more variegated over the past month.



Another question, will the following facts/conditions necessarily induce new growths? 

1) top leaf dies or spike forms in the middle of the plant
2) growth is relatively mature with 3-4 pairs of leaves

Sad to say it looks like a spike formed in the crown of the manjushage i just received. However, there is one new start (do know if its a spike or new growth yet) on each of the two other growths.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2015)

So much to play with in this thread!!...I..must...resist!! :evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 2, 2015)

NYEric said:


> So much to play with in this thread!!...I..must...resist!! :evil:



Why??? :evil:


----------



## abax (Sep 2, 2015)

I think Eric has to resist so he has a decent area for
sleeping. I resist because I don't have the proper growing
conditions for them to bloom...very sad.


----------

